# Halo lumineux en bas de l'écran : début de la fin ?



## Le docteur (18 Octobre 2008)

Un halo lumineux est apparu en bas de l'écran de mon PowerBook. 
C'est un peu gênant, mais c'est surtout inquiétant. Quelqu'un saurait-il si c'est ou non la mort assurée à plus ou moins brève échéance, de mon écran ?


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2008)

Non c'est n'est pas la fin !

Si vous appuiyer sur le derrière de l'écran en bas, là où il y a le "halo" s'atténue t-il ? si oui c'est juste le scotch qui maintient une plaque hermétiquement derrière l'écran qui s'est décollé, c'est réparable par vous-même assez facilement.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement, le halo s'atténue.
Par contre je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit réparable par moi ... J'imagine qu'il faut ouvrir la bête ??


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Novembre 2008)

Oui il faut l'ouvrir mais c'est réparable si vous êtes bricoleur

Je vous donne le lien pour la réparation http://www.macbook-fr.com/powerbook/bricolage/retroeclairage_g4_article974.html


----------



## Le docteur (8 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ce lien. 
Ca me fait un peu peur, mais peut-être tenterai-je le coup (si après examen à la loupe de chaque étape, je me sens capable de me dire : ça se passera sans problème). 
En tout cas l'idée qu'il existe une solution est rassurante.


----------

